# Do you take passengers to fast food drive trus?



## Brian302 (Nov 21, 2014)

It's 2:00 A.M. in L.A., they get in the car during the 3.0 surge and say "broooo! So hungry! Can we stop at Taco Bell"? 

The answer is, " I can drop you off at Taco Bell".

I stopped waiting in drive-thrus about 3 months ago.. not only is it a waste of time, but half the time they want to argue about being so hungry and why they can't eat in the car. 

What do you guys do?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

At 3.0 surge, sure. More money in my pocket. They gotta go in and get it to go and can't eat until they're out of my car. 

Other wise, no.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

absolutely


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Nope. I still have my balls so I just say I don't do fast food in my car then go back to driving. I have enough ratings to eat one or two a week. Your a grown up if you really need taco bell figure out a way that doesn't involve me. BTW 4.86 overall.


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

I did once...and it was Taco Bell too lol. The kid wanted to eat it before working out (ok, whatever). He changed his mind three times about what he wanted but didn't eat in my car.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

Not a chance! Unless of course we could charge like$2.00 minute or something.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't do fast food stops anymore.
I need to maximize my time to make money.
Only stops allowed whether to pick up someone or drop off.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I do fast food runs. They usually offer to buy me food, some will tip you for stopping.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

YES at 3.0 of course. I hope the line moves super slow too.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> YES at 3.0 of course. I hope the line moves super slow too.


You get more for driving.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Of course but you might not have another fare so I'll take the guaranteed $$.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I get quite a few of these riders. This is a sure way to get a 3* from me. I hate it. Especially if they start eating it in my car. I get distracted if they will wipe their hands in my upholstery, drop ketchup on the seats and floor etc.. I definitely take a few starts they traded for this. But I put a smiling face and tell them they are 5 star! I hope I appear to be sincere. I guess I am, I still maintain a 4.89!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Brian302 said:


> It's 2:00 A.M. in L.A., they get in the car during the 3.0 surge and say "broooo! So hungry! Can we stop at Taco Bell"?
> 
> The answer is, " I can drop you off at Taco Bell".
> 
> ...


I do the latenight drive-thru gig, but absolutely no eating in the car. When paxs want food I typically suggest that we hit the drive thru closest to their destination so that they have hot, fresh food when they get home.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

erm. once. 3am-ish. -- mmmm fooooood.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The ratings system makes you do things you don't want to do.

Non surge wait time pays $8.64/ hour. It's a big loser.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Brian302 said:


> It's 2:00 A.M. in L.A., they get in the car during the 3.0 surge and say "broooo! So hungry! Can we stop at Taco Bell"?
> 
> The answer is, " I can drop you off at Taco Bell".
> 
> ...


I'll stop and they can go in, but I ain't sitting in no drive thru. Nope. And they can't eat in my car.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Sometimes I ask to go thru a drive thru, but I tip $10 bucks before we even get to the drive thru. So if it looks like they are not going to tip just drop them off.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Brian302 said:


> It's 2:00 A.M. in L.A., they get in the car during the 3.0 surge and say "broooo! So hungry! Can we stop at Taco Bell"?
> 
> The answer is, " I can drop you off at Taco Bell".
> 
> ...


No food between 1pm - 3pm. I tell them the bar rush is prime time, I make half my income in those hours, and waiting in line will cost me money.


----------



## Louis Thornton (Mar 31, 2015)

I absolutely do drive throughs. Why not? Where I live, it's tough to chase surges. IMO I'd rather do what my customer wants than worry about a few bucks. And most of the time the rider gives a decent tip. They can eat in the car too. I have leather seats so my "kit" for driving has some armor all and rags. I wipe the seats down daily. Takes 2 minutes. No biggie to me.


----------



## sito (May 13, 2015)

Only if they buy me something


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

sito said:


> Only if they buy me something


Yeah, I've done that. I don't ask them to, but if they offer I typically accept. Hell, who doesn't like a 2am burrito?


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't mind drive-thrus, or eating in the car. I even put down the cup holder for them. Usually snags me a tip.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Brian302 said:


> It's 2:00 A.M. in L.A., they get in the car during the 3.0 surge and say "broooo! So hungry! Can we stop at Taco Bell"?
> 
> The answer is, " I can drop you off at Taco Bell".
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> I don't mind drive-thrus, or eating in the car. I even put down the cup holder for them. Usually snags me a tip.


Me too, except no tip (4 stars) and they leave their trash behind (3 stars). NO EXCEPTION!


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

good4life said:


> Me too, except no tip (4 stars) and they leave their trash behind (3 stars). NO EXCEPTION!


If they don't tip, it's not the biggest of deal. But if they left trash behind, I'd probably dock a few stars.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Yep, dollar per minute, ten minute minimum, billed through square or cash, in advance. Made $25 on top of a $30 fare on a white castle crave case order last night. Thank god for shitty fast food managers and a drive thru loaded with incoherent drunks.


----------



## twenty8nine (May 18, 2015)

I'll park and let them run in and get their order. I don't allow eating in my car to avoid the mess.


----------

